# so what did the Necrontyr look like?



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

is they're anywhere, like the novels, where it describes what the looked like? I'm only able to find stuff about people wanting them to be some type of eldar/elf race, like the 1st dark eldar, which is why they are at war with the ancient Eldar. I just wanted to see if there was anything official?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

There is nothing official on the necrontyr's appearance save for a cryptek's remark in one of the SoB novels. 

He claims that humanity are reminiscent of their original forms and thus were the best test subjects. Someone who'd read the book may be able to provide more info.

I've theorized in the past that the Old Ones created the eldar in a similar image to the necrontyr to fight them during the War in Heaven.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I always sort of assumed that the Necrontyr looked similar to the Necrons themselves-- gaunt, a bit hunched, and lanky. Maybe with slightly sunken eyes and short or no noses. I mean, it makes sense in a way that they'd create metal bodies that were similar to their physical forms, but without the issues of mortality and the medical issues the Necrontyr were described as having because of their homeworld's proximity to its sun-- namely, the short, cancer-riddled life.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Could be interesting if someone more artistically inclined, would try to draw a fleshy necrontyr from one of the more detailed necron bodies.


----------



## nate187 (Feb 2, 2009)

I think they would of looked like the aliens out of Prometheus. Except not as tall. Mind you we will proberly never find out. I am still waiting for an official picture of a fricking STORM BIRD!!! 

yeah you heard me GW :wink:


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

If one takes intensive study of necron fluff you can clearly tell through the evidence that they were originally fat midgets before their transition to their tall and skinny metal bodies.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I always imagined they looked something akin to the Asgard from StarGate. Just not as thin or Grey.

Alice


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Humanoid. Sorry, but that is about as specific as it got. I suppose you could imagine something roughly like a human, but I would assume they would have relatively sickly features. In my mind I imagine something like a gaunt looking helghast.


----------



## klaswullt (Feb 25, 2012)

I did like it to remain a mystery.
Necrons look like human skeletons to instill fear
into other humanoid species.

I hope they are like the dalek,
their original form hideous and alien
and their current bodies unrelated.



No one can by definition know what an alien species looks like,
because readers are human and just imagine silly humanoids.

Warhammer 40k has enough silly humanoids already
which is rule of cool, artistic licence because they are supposed to be
space fantasy creatures, space orks and space elfs.

Necrons are immune to this because they have robotic bodies
and original shape which is mysterious.


----------



## LTKage (May 2, 2012)

They looked like ancient Egyptians.


----------



## klaswullt (Feb 25, 2012)

That is very deep.


----------



## mob16151 (Oct 20, 2011)

I always imagined the necrontyr looked a lot like the Tau


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

The Son of Horus said:


> I always sort of assumed that the Necrontyr looked similar to the Necrons themselves-- gaunt, a bit hunched, and lanky. Maybe with slightly sunken eyes and short or no noses. I mean, it makes sense in a way that they'd create metal bodies that were similar to their physical forms, but without the issues of mortality and the medical issues the Necrontyr were described as having because of their homeworld's proximity to its sun-- namely, the short, cancer-riddled life.


Interesting thought. The consensus I typically hear I'd that they were smaller and built the new bodies to be more intimidating. But they could havelooked quite similar. It is certain they had short lives and scarred bodies from their star. 



SGMAlice said:


> I always imagined they looked something akin to the Asgard from StarGate. Just not as thin or Grey.
> 
> Alice


The common "Grey" is something missing from the 40K universe. I could see Necrontyr being as spindly but not with the large heads. 



klaswullt said:


> I did like it to remain a mystery.
> Necrons look like human skeletons to instill fear
> into other humanoid species.
> 
> ...


Very well said. We should not know what they looked like. That's not to say you can't have a theory. But the giant metal skeletal appearance is intimidating and quite awesome.


----------

